# Scented bleach for sterilizing new tank



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hello all, I am cleaning out an old tank so that I can start a freshwater paludarium. Is it safe to use the Clorox "Fresh Meadow" Bleach? It has a slight scent but the ingredients only say it has sodium hypochlorite and sodium hydroxide. Anyone know if this would be harmful?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Scented additives are usually intended to linger on surfaces to impart a chemically based fragrance for a while after the product is gone. I would not use a cleanser on a viv or related items if it had an added scent.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

I always wondered about the bleach wipes that sell. if it would safe or the bleach would be too strong on the wipes.


----------



## Bokfan1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok good to know I'll go get some normal bleach. Thanks. Pa.walt I used them on the outside of the tank. I didn't have enough courage to use then on the inside. Lol


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I would not even use the scented bleach/bleach wipes on the outside of viv either! Straight bleach and rinse the hell out of whatever that you are bleaching!


----------

